# Empire Earth 2 lag



## Viziren (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi guys,

Okay, let me start off by saying, I have a few month old HP laptop with Windows 7 64-bit Home package, an AMD Turion II N530 Dual-Core 2.5 ghz Processor, I'm running 4 gb RAM, and my video card is: AMD M880G with ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4250. (If there's something there that you need, I will follow-up with it.)

I recently bought Empire Earth 2. I've always been a fan of the first one, and really don't know why I didn't have it already. I have the latest patches and drivers, and during installation a pop-up informed me I didn't need the Directx 9 on it, as I have Directx10. Well...It's a very fun game, and I'm able to play full graphics all the time - not a surprise - but there's one problem.
Around the 31-32 minute mark of any game - scenario, campaign, random map - the game will start lagging. It does not matter how many players or units are on the map. Turning down all the settings does nothing, starting the game on the low settings and playing through also does not help. I've tried saving and restarting the computer around the 30 minute mark, but that doesn't do anything either. Now, this is a problem I've read a little bit about just by searching, but there's never been any solution I've found. It does the same thing on my less-fit Vista desktop. (I don't have an XP machine capable of running it.) Lastly, I've tried looking for a performance mod, but never found anything. As I'm currently learning about programming, maybe I'll get to making one someday 

To finish up, this is the only game that I have this problem with. I can play Age of Empires 3 full graphics no problem, and Company of Heroes mid graphics no problem. (Those are far superior graphical games, I think)

Thanks for any help that can be given! If something needs cleared up, or added, let me know. Hopefully I was pretty clear about my issue.

Cheers,
-Viz


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

I suspect a temperature issue here.

Can you download PC Wizard (link in my signature) and find out the temps during the lag.

Cheers,
Redeye

P.S. If you need any walking through what I have asked, don't be afraid to say.


----------



## Viziren (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Redeye, thanks for the response!

Here are a few snapshots of my temp...

At start: 35 c

After loading laggy game and playing for 2 minutes: 55 c

10 minutes into new game: 60 c

20 minutes into new game: 65 c

30 minutes into new game: 69 c

I was able to play to 35 minutes, with no lag, I don't get it :4-dontkno

I'll do more testing later today and get back to you. Just didn't want to leave you hanging here in the wind.


----------



## Viziren (Feb 6, 2011)

Okay...I guess for now, we can say this is solved? I played 80 minutes straight just now, had a few brief hiccups - nothing like I had been experiencing - between 50 and 60, but that was it, and that was at particularly intense times. Temp never got above 70 c that I saw, though maybe it helped I was playing next to a fan? It hit 68 at 32 minutes, and then seemed to stay between 62-66 the rest of the way.

So, thanks for the attempt at helping :smile: Hopefully I'm not back anytime soon with this same problem!

Cheers,
-Viz


----------

